# ставить Libreoffice по частям

## Amon2501

Я не знаю только ли в генте, но в нем точно, либреофис ставится только полным куском.  Хотя лично мне например нужны из него только calc и writer, думаю найдется много людей которым тоже нужны лишь некоторые проги, не весь. Собирается он очень долго, дольше чем всё остальное, вместе взятое. Флагов чтобы собирать только то что нужно нет ни в обычном ни в бинарном ебилде, либо все, либо ничего. Есть ли какой нибудь способ все таки собирать только то что нужно? Или может хотя бы к этому какие то "ведутся работы" ведь в федоре например есть и давно отдельные рпмки для каждой проги из либреоффиса, почему же нельзя и в генте собрать или хотя бы бинарники сделать по частям, что этому мешает в 2019 году?

----------

## TigerJr

ставь libreoffice-bin если лень собирать, ни о каких работах мне по нему неизвестно

----------

## legoos

Табличному и текстовому процессорам тоже альтернативы не вижу, кроме Либры. По крайней мере что касается работы. Расстраивает такая постановка. На Debian все ставится отдельными пакетами, а тут пришлось ставить всё скопом. И сборка долгая и места на диске занимает очень много. Бинарник в 10 раз меньше, но нафига тогда Gentoo? ))

----------

